# What Hobbies do you have



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 13, 2009)

What else do you enjoy doing besides showing breeding or raising horses. I took up scrapbooking and even made a book about our farm and horses and have taken it to the shows for people to look at.I love to garden but dont do as much when it comes to being on knees to plant like I use to . Have a bad knee. I made rag quilts and enjoy that. I make most of them durning mare stare . I have made some with a horse theme and have them on our web site for sale. My husband Walt and I do bird watching and have come across 55 different birds since moving here. Use to do a big garden but have cut back on that . Mostly enjoy our horses , dogs and cats and of course each other. What other things do you do other then horses?


----------



## Connie P (Feb 13, 2009)

I love to crochet and do lots of it. I also love to read, spend time with family and my all time favorite thing to do is play with my one and only grandson.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Well...*

-I like to collect breyer horses

-Show llamas

-Draw

-Watch movies

-LB (of course



)

-Dancing around the house rattling evrything in my wake

-Hangin out w/ my friends and talkin on the fone

-Stall cleaning

Well, I think thats about it for now at least


----------



## Sterling (Feb 13, 2009)

I enjoy crafting.....including but not limited to melt and pour soap and decoupage. Other things I enjoy doing other than driving my horses or showing them would be activities with my dogs and reading historical novels.

Oh...and almost forgot...any kind of photo editing, projects on the computer and dabbling in photography....dogs, horses and nature.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Feb 13, 2009)

Kayaking, I love it. Peaceful. Too bad the lakes and rivers are all iced in 5 months a year.

Reading, anything and everything

Baking, LOL does not go well with my Weight Watchers but I am trying out new recipes that are adjusted to fat free.

Grandkids. just love them

Hiking Never thought I would start to hike mountains in my 50's


----------



## minimule (Feb 13, 2009)

Other than the horses I do woodburning. I don't get to do as much as I used to since I started really working (ICK!). I enjoy doing jigsaw and crossword puzzles too.


----------



## mininik (Feb 13, 2009)

Anything to do with dogs. I also love to read and enjoy writing.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 13, 2009)

- Showing, training & breeding Great Danes

- Drawing, painting & sometimes sculptying (both for fun & work)

- Pin trading / collecting (Disney pins) _Anyone on dizpins.com I'm Danekz there_

- Have been known to scrapbook


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 13, 2009)

- Showing, training & breeding Great Danes

- Drawing, painting & sometimes sculptying (both for fun & work)

- Pin trading / collecting (Disney pins) _Anyone on dizpins.com I'm Danekz there_

- Have been known to scrapbook

- Doing therapy visits with Eagle (Gt Dane) & Saber (Mini)


----------



## Sonya (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have horses anymore, although I still love them.

I did do the breyer thing, but have decided to sell all those (about 250) in the fall because I just don't have the room (or desire) to display them anymore. I was also making halters and tack for them, but haven't done that for a while...so now... I love tying flies (for fly fishing), I bow hunt (when in season of course), I love to boat, fish, and camp so I can't wait for the weather to break...we do that every weekend after April. I also bowl in a league (winter months only). In the winter months, I love to snow ski and snowboard and ice fish.

There are actually tons of things I enjoy doing...just don't have time to do it all!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 13, 2009)

Ohh, I have so many hobbies..I use to have a ceramic craft and gift shop, so I still do some ceramics for myself. I quilt, do scrapbooking, stamping cards, reading, soaping, baking, dried floral arrangemants, especially x-mas and weaths, our aquariums. I also have a few collections, of Steiff Teddy Bears, Antique bears, antique coffee grinders, Breyer horses, Charming Tails, and any primitive antiques. But first and formost would be my grandkids and and our Furkids.


----------



## nysart8902 (Feb 13, 2009)

Making jewelry and other beaded items - except I've turned this into a business now with my husband

Painting and photography - hoping to add these to the business (my husband already has his photography as part and I want to include mine as well)

Wreath making - A favorite hobby of mine





Reading, writing, hiking, gardening


----------



## Reble (Feb 13, 2009)

Great topic Frannie, going to see your colt this weekend, that arrived here in Ontario.





Well, other than my horses.

I breed Shih Tzu's and do web sites, photo edits, banners and of course

my best hobby is being around Olivia as much as I can she is already 6 months.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 14, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. In the past I've quilted, knitted, done ceramics, dried floral arrangements, & wooden folk art. This winter has been long and hard and I've been thinking it would be nice to start a "fun" project rather than clean.



My house steals all of my time. If I'm not cleaning everyday, I'd be overwhelmed.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love to dig around in my flower beds,i'v also got garden ponds. I like to sew,have to be in the mood though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm other than the horses, huh.

Well my biggest hobbies are reading, photography, i really want to get into more web design, its really fun. Photoshoping too.

I love reading young adult novels, favorite auther is definatly Lois Lowry.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 14, 2009)

I guess I am big on "hobbies"...I can't sit still with empty hands so I:

-make beaded jewelry (especialy enjoy natural stones

-sometimes work with ceramics (stepmother has a shop)

-paint/pastel custom Breyer horses (haven't done this in awhile)

-read (A LOT)

-gardening (starting back up with my tea and culinary herbs now along with seeds for the flower garden

and my newest hobbies are:

-decorating my new house in bits and pieces

-belly dancing -- yes, really. It is not what most people think of when they hear that at all. It is super exercise, good for the joints and a LOT of fun.

After my husband had a sudden heart attack and was diagnosed with congestive heart failure at 37 years old, well, our whole world changed and the hobby-type things just didn't matter. Now 8 months later we are getting back to "normal" things and I am loving getting back into my hobbies and seeing him to back to his!





Amy


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2009)

I love spending time with my dogs and reading. I also like tv too much!!! But of course, we all know the major hobby around my house


----------



## minih (Feb 14, 2009)

I love to read and if it is a good book I devour it. I love my dogs and we as a family go out about once a week to a nice restaurant. I collect snowmen, the computer room is devoted to them and the rest of the house in horsey items.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 14, 2009)

Not much time for anything but horses around here, not with working full time too, but I enjoy writing, reading, gardening, photography.


----------



## CKC (Feb 14, 2009)

Scrapbooking is my main hobby right now(well, other than TV watching and internet surfing). I love taking pictures. I have a new cricut expression machine that I'm having a blast with. I love to crosstitch. I've been making cards lately with some stamping and some with crosstitch as well.

My newest hobby will be watching my oldest son playing t-ball this spring. Last summer was swimming. I enjoy all sports so watching my children play will be a lot of fun for me. My youngest is showing athletic talent as well, but he is also showing a lot of interest in the horses.






Kim


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Hiking, biking and cross country skiing if I have any time. I guess running a business is my "hobby" because that seems to consume so much time when I am not with the horses.


----------



## candycar (Feb 14, 2009)

My hobbies:

Winter it's mostly sewing and jewelry making (horse hair) & cleaning....I like to clean!

In the spring, summer & fall it'll be yard work, landscaping & gardening. Anything that keeps me outside. I've even taken care of my neighbors yards -free- just to stay outside! I love yard work!


----------



## Littleum (Feb 14, 2009)

I like to knit. Working on a few books that will probably never get published (I am never content!) Fixing up the new house. I also enjoy video/computer games. I also used to be quite the techno dork and I'm starting to tinker around with that again.

David got me hooked on World of Warcraft a few years ago (I still "raid" 4 nights a week, he long since quit), and we enjoy trying out new MMORPGs as they come to market. He's a big FPS (First Person Shooter) addict and while I'm terrible at FPS, I enjoy picking up my knitting and watching him play.

Occasionally I play but I'm so bad with a FPS (and almost everything is FPS these days)... the trash talking starts when I invert my Y axis. We have a good time though.





And before anyone chides us about video games and being adults, David is a level designer at the one of the top studios in the country working on an absolute top franchise title.  Video games are very serious business around here!!!


----------



## Relic (Feb 14, 2009)

My old friend and l took up welding last year it's sooo much fun and l like wood carving am working on a giant book 3'x2' right now that hopefull someone will paint a pix of my fave guy on the cover for me when done..


----------



## anoki (Feb 14, 2009)

Hobbies huh?

Well, everything I do seems like my 'hobby'



:OKinteresting

I show (Obedience & Conformation), train and breed Cardigan Welsh Corgis, so between training the big horse in dressage, doing the 'mini thing', the dogs, and trying to find time to fit some 'real work' in there...I don't get much 'other' time.

I enjoy knitting, cross-stitching (when I have the patience to do it



), doing jigsaw puzzles, scrapbooking, photography, and I've even picked up doing a couple of websites...though I'm really starting to wonder what I've gotten myself into in regards to that!





~kathryn


----------



## River Wood (Feb 14, 2009)

oh lets see....

Love to do anything outdoors

Love to go antique hunting

I do some drawing

Train Dogs

Hike in the woods

Fish

I do love to garage sale





LOVE to go to classic car shows

Home decorating here too

Just to many to list I guess


----------



## tagalong (Feb 14, 2009)

Dog sports.

Flyball....






... and agility!






And we are getting back to Earth Dog soon...


----------



## Leeana (Feb 14, 2009)

My most favorite thing to do is just hang around and cuddle with the dogs, i actually enjoy just being lazy with the dogs more so then being at the barn, if that is possible. Nothing makes me happier then those two little wet noses looking up at me



:wub.

I love to read as long as it is something i am interested in..i can generally tell within 10 pages in if im going to like that book or not. I read more short storys online though, that take a few days read fully, just a few hours a day or in the evening or something.

Then of course, LB. I've become pretty addicted to Facebook lately....

Wii ...i actually love playing the Wii, i have never been much for video games but just about anything on Wii i'm good for, i love Guitar Hero and Rockband



.

Keeping in touch with friends i don't normally see, mostly horse friends (thanks, LB) on messenger too



.


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 14, 2009)

I love these !!! you find out so much more about people. in the warm months I shoot competitively, in the winter I teach skiing, and snowboarding. [ altho this year Im on the bench] and Im finally getting my horses trained to drive! DR.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2009)

Larry and I share many of the same hobbies, which makes it fun and interesting.....

We both enjoy reading, writing, collecting antique art glass (I've lately been more focused on open salt dips), skiing, and Larry has really been enjoying doing the web design.......He's even been asked to do it for others too!


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 15, 2009)

Aside from all the animals, I: quilt, sew (curtains, clothes, purses, pillows, pretty much anything I see I can sew), paint, and lately I have decided to do zigsaw puzzles. After a trying day at work, it really helps me relax to just sit and work on a puzzle for an hour or so.

Shelley


----------



## LindaL (Feb 15, 2009)

While I don't currently own any horses, they will always somehow remain a hobby of mine!

Other than that, I enjoy reading, watching TV/DVDS, playing on the puter, taking walks with the dogs, camping, traveling, going to the beach, and.....DRAGON BOATING!! (March 1st....back on the river again...woohoo!!!!



:yeah )


----------



## Dr. Pam (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to be careful when I collect things, because I can get a little obsessed





Precious Moments figurines

Cast iron carriages and horses (like Stanley)

Beanie babies (HUNDREDS of them)

American Girl dolls (eneded up with 7 of them and trunks of clothes and accessories--saving them for the grandkids in--oh--another 10-20 years)

Breyer horses--the Holiday ones and several cart turnouts

We love to go to Renaissance Faires in full garb--I have enough clothes to easily outfit a group of 12-15. I have huge containers of brocades, silks, and satin for the next time inspiration hits me for more outfits. My problem is I'm a fabric addict--I can't pass up a beautiful piece because of what I *might* be able to do with it some day

Read--we literally have several thousand books in the house. Mostly science fiction and fantasy, but also art, historic novels, and antique books. Right now I'm working on Jim Butchers "Furies of Calderon" series

Second Life. I am Vespa Trible. I mostly watch my husband--we are quite the land barons. He has discovered an amazing talent for architecture and design.

and now, I have a new passion--Asian Ball Jointed Dolls. I'm up to 8. My adult son and daughter got me started and we are hopelessly captivated with them. Most of mine are Tinies--15cm tall. I also have 1/6 and 1/4 scale. I love sewing clothes for them, and have started making them for sale. We go to at least one club meet up a month, and I'm on the Den of Angels Forum (I'm Minimom)

The last couple of months, any spare time is doctor appts and hospitals stays for my parents. At least I'm getting lots of reading done. Patty makes me come out and drive with her at least once a week when she's home from college. Otherwise, the minis are busy giving hug therapy to me.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 15, 2009)

Well a lot depends on the weather for me as to what I do. BUT: I also like to read, surf the internet, LB, chat with friends via e mail, watch some TV, play with my dogs whom I adore, also when it gets good weather love to go with my husband to Renaissance Faires dressed up. I love it it's a lot of fun and I love my outfit. I made my husbands outfit so I do like to sew. I made my show curtains and I used to make my granddaughter little dresses when she was little. I like to take pictures with my camera, especially of my dogs, they get in the funniest poses and have the funniest expressions on their faces. TJ


----------



## HorseMom (Feb 15, 2009)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> -belly dancing -- yes, really. It is not what most people think of when they hear that at all. It is super exercise, good for the joints and a LOT of fun.
> 
> Amy


I belly dance too. Its amazing just how many horse people get into belly dancing as well. I just started a couple weeks ago but I am completely in love with it. Hoping to actually perform one day.

Heather


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 15, 2009)

I have lots of things that I enjoy doing. My biggest problem is nothing much holds my interest after about 13 days.

The only thing that has is my computer. I learned to rebuild them and restore them. But also gave that up when the kids kept screwing theirs up and expected me to keep fixing them hehe.

My bestest thing is riding my quad. Nothing will calm me or make me happier then to feel the wind in my face when riding. Any time any where, I love to ride! Every one laughs at this old fat woman with silver hair out racing the kids but I usually win! nananana!

I love to read anything I can get my hands on, although I have a retention problem and won't remember much of what I've read but I have such a inner craving for knowledge I just keep reading. Ive studied law, medicine, latin and so many other things.

I love anything to do with running a business, from the lowest of tasks to the highest.

My hubby bought this vinyal cutter and I am learning to design graphics to make signs, banners, engravings, license plates etc. I am hoping to get good enough to start my own small business doing this. One of these days!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 15, 2009)

I have huge containers of brocades, silks, and satin for the next time inspiration hits me for more outfits. My problem is I'm a fabric addict--I can't pass up a beautiful piece because of what I *might* be able to do with it some day....per Dr Pam 




Boy, can I relate!!!











Do you have the bumper sticker "whoever dies with the most fabric wins" ?? Saw it on a car one day and almost wrecked I laughed so hard. Yep, I'm loaded! Used to do a lot of my work clothes, dresses, suits and such, mens tailoring alterations, custom bridal & prom dresses, doll clothes, kids clothes, etc. Haven't sewn much for a few years but got all the machines out about 2 wks ago and had them serviced......hey, I have a coming 7 yr old grdtr who wears odd sizes. Certain I have fabrics for any color, style, time of year.....yep, Joanne fabrics, look out!





Used to cross stitch a lot when I flew from VA to FL every month.........like to do this but haven't in a while. I always loved to garden, again, it's been put-off. With that I canned, cooked, etc. I'm a good cook but, like to have people around to eat it.





Seems I've spent several years since hubby passed, not really indulging myself in my hobbies



Worked, built a house, barn, fenced, etc. BUT things are changing rapidly since I semi-retired this past Fall.



I've turned a corner and have ordered my seeds, bought a disc/plow for the new tractor, rummaging garage to discard "stuff", etc. And, I've gotten my cart out for son to paint -- planning to re-oil the harnesses and drive some of these minis that I have! Several were already drive trained, just haven't been doing it -- seems they will become useful again, too


----------



## Dr. Pam (Feb 16, 2009)

> "whoever dies with the most fabric wins"


I don't have it, but my MIL does





Places that could bottle their "scent":

Fabric stores

bookstores

Saddle/harness shops

my barn when I walk in in the morning

Bess, I'm so glad you're getting back into the things you love. 2009 WILL be a better year



(even though we're off to a bit of a rough start)


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 16, 2009)

Rough starts are ok -- they can be overcome.

I'm with you on "bottling scents" and the ones you list are our kind!





When going through the multitude of boxes in my garage (never had a car in it



) from the old farm and 2 other houses, I am finding some wonderful things



Along with 2 sets of mini harness, I also seem to have a set for a full-size OH! Thinking it may be from the QH stallion Dick had and was training. Better check it for damage as I recall he ended the training when he and the entire rig took a flip....can we say "ground training" was needed



Oh, I still have a riding saddle, too



Geesh, that rascal hasn't been used in a looooong time!

Maybe this is going to be my "new hobby" for the next couple of months -- unpacking & planning a garage sale!! WOW, I know why I put this off.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 16, 2009)

Camping and rafting with my family and friends.

scrapbooking and making cards, love to use my Cricut machine for this.

I love to read, when I'm not too high strung to sit still.

I make jewelry.

Surfing the net, I am obsessed with facebook and this forum!

Love to crochet and cross- stitchbut cant anymore-its too painful on my elbow...

I collect Longaberger and Boyds bears-I have way too many of both!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 16, 2009)

Basketmiss, do you really like your criscut machine? The cutter my hubby bought was so outrageous in price and we haven't even used it but a few times. It is one of the big commercial ones. So I am hoping to have the patio cleared out and enclosed before summer so I can start using it.

I have so many ideas I need to write them all down and want to get started.

I will be able to do just about everything on it from signs, magnetic signs for cars, wrapp cars, to clothing.


----------



## bjcs (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I use to like to spend tons of time in the barn with the horses but don't have horses anymore but the love is still there.

I use to make and sell ceramics for 10 years until I broke my back a few years ago.

I love to crochet just simple things if my old hands will hold up.

My grand-kids I guess you can call a hobby as I spend as much time as I can with them.

I write books and so far have written three and working right now rewriting one of them.

I love hanging out here on the Back Porch!


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 17, 2009)

SaddleTrail said:


> Basketmiss, do you really like your criscut machine? The cutter my hubby bought was so outrageous in price and we haven't even used it but a few times. It is one of the big commercial ones. So I am hoping to have the patio cleared out and enclosed before summer so I can start using it.
> I have so many ideas I need to write them all down and want to get started.
> 
> I will be able to do just about everything on it from signs, magnetic signs for cars, wrapp cars, to clothing.



Oh yes love it. I have the 1st Cricut-the smaller one. It is plenty big enough for me to use for scrapbooking or card making. it makes 1 to 5 inch things. I do all my letters on the Cricut-it can get expensive buying sticker letters. I make diecut shapes, like animals, camping stuff, etc on it ...

Whenever I need a card I just use the Cricut. I rubber stamp cards some, but would rather use the cricut...

Your patio area sounds like a nice relaxing place to play and create...


----------



## Ghost Horse (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, aside from training my 10 month old colt and doing school work, I do have some time for hobbies.

I do a lot of photography, which is also for school but I really enjoying doing it outside of class. I do mostly black and white film, but I do some color as well. I actually have to pick up three rolls of color film Friday from being developed. I develop my own film and prints when I do the black and white. I love being in the dark room for hours on end.

I also paint, mostly in oils but occasionally I do acrylics. I'm currently in the process of doing a self portrait in oils for my painting II class on university. Once I pick up a canvas I'm going to be starting on another portrait of sorts. I also enjoy drawing, I'm getting back into graphite drawings, I have a few images that I want to try but I'm always looking for new images of either people or horses.

I recently bought a Wacom Bamboo Fun Drawing Tablet for my laptop and I love it! It's really interesting to go from traditional drawing, to drawing on the computer. You can check out most of my artwork on DeviantART. Ghost Horse Studio Some images you might not be able to see because of "mature content" Nothing bad, but where I'm studying nude figures I had to put it as such. I'm also trying to make myself a more professional website.

I do also enjoy reading and writing, but I've been to busy to do much of them.

~Megan Young


----------



## CKC (Feb 18, 2009)

I got the cricut expression as a gift for Christmas. I love it. I used it this past weekend to make my son's birthday party decorations(sesame street). I've also been making cards with it.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 18, 2009)

I enjoy

-doing stuff at our saddle club

-Raising Toy and Mini Aussies

-Surfing the Net

-Watching reruns of NCIS

-MySpace

-tending to my big chickens......lol...I love my Clucks

- reading


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 18, 2009)

I love to design and create collectible teddy bears. You can see my creations at http://www.lanctotsloveables.com. I use mohair for my larger bears and upholstery fabrics for the miniature bears. I am just finishing up 2 - 2 1/2" bears right now. I love needlefelting as well and there are some of my needlefelted bears on my site as well. I also am on the board as a treasurer for our local SPCA and I designed and maintain the SPCA website. I LOVE to read and sing although I don't have the guts to sing in public but maybe one day. Lots of interesting hobbies on here. Fun thread!!


----------

